# More recent movies.



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

In the last couple weeks I've seen _Hacksaw Ridge_, _Desierto_, _Criminal _and _Bleed For This_. All were very good.

The CGI's in _Hacksaw Ridge_ have to be seen to be believed. Kinda made me wonder if anybody could sign up for the Army after seeing it.

_Criminal _came in the mail (I only watch NF BDs) and I had to wonder why I ordered it. Then the movie started and Kevin Costner is the star. That's why I ordered it. I don't think I've ever seen a movie with Costner in it that I didn't enjoy.

_Bleed For This_ is about Vinnie Pazienza and the horrible auto accident he was in. I'm a boxing fan and I enjoyed the movie.

That leaves _Desierto _(means desert in English). I had absolutely no idea why I ordered this and the squib on the envelope did nothing to make my think I didn't make a mistake. Turned out to be very good. It stars Jeffrey Dean Morgan (_Neegan _on _Walking Dead_) doing his Neegan thing in the desert between the US and Mexico. Don't miss this one.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> In the last couple weeks I've seen _Hacksaw Ridge_, _Desierto_, _Criminal _and _Bleed For This_. All were very good.
> 
> The CGI's in _Hacksaw Ridge_ have to be seen to be believed. Kinda made me wonder if anybody could sign up for the Army after seeing it.
> 
> ...


If you liked Criminal you would probably also like Blood Father. I saw it last night. You hurt me, I hurt you worse.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If you liked Criminal you would probably also like Blood Father. I saw it last night. You hurt me, I hurt you worse.


I've got that at #1 on my NF BD queue. I like Gibson's movies.

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Arrival. Worth it just for Amy Adams.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Arrival. Worth it just for Amy Adams.


I really liked Arrival. Liked Passengers better. Just my opinion.

Rich


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Rich said:


> I really liked Arrival. Liked Passengers better. Just my opinion.
> Rich


Haven't seen _Arrival_ yet, but also liked _Passengers_. Except if you watch the trailer for it allows you to think it was an accident and that something bigger is going on as to why they were woken up.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Haven't seen _Arrival_ yet, but also liked _Passengers_. Except if you watch the trailer for it allows you to think it was an accident and that something bigger is going on as to why they were woken up.


For some reason I expected _Arrival _to be better than _Passengers_. I didn't think it was. Not a bad movie, just wasn't what I expected. I don't trust trailers. I've seen too many bad movies with really good trailers.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The best trailers don't tell you much about he actual movie but make you want to see it. Not to many are like that though.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> The best trailers don't tell you much about he actual movie but make you want to see it. Not to many are like that though.


I dunno, I watch the trailers and put the movies that interest me in my NF queue. Then I get the movies and most of them stink. Selecting movies based on their trailers hasn't worked well for me.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

_Beauty and the Beast_ (1080p "pushed" to DVR PPV). Didn't expect to enjoy this one as much as I did (what others have said as well, some having seen it in the theater).

One household member really wanted to see it, so we loaded it up. 3 day rental played across the whole-home network just fine. I figured, "nothing to lose by taking a peek" and wound up watching it all.

Have to say it was eye-popping on my new set. A very well-done production.

(Never saw the cartoon it was based on, but remembered that as supposedly having been very popular.)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Rich said:


> I dunno, I watch the trailers and put the movies that interest me in my NF queue. Then I get the movies and most of them stink. Selecting movies based on their trailers hasn't worked well for me.
> 
> Rich


Obviously, movie trailers present only the very best elements of a film, sliced and diced (edited) to entice the greatest number of potential watchers. Seldom does a movie live up to the level of interest generated by its carefully crafted trailer. Sure, allow trailers to pique your interest, but not to set your level of expectations. Many, if not most films will never be quite as compelling as their trailers.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

The last good movie I saw is currently on HBO. The title is "The Man Who Knew Infinity" (2015). While there's no sex, violence or special effects it's still intellectually entertaining.


----------

